

ShowHN: How not to be a UI/UX expert - nodoubt
http://brassflowers.com/

======
jarin
It's pretty bad, but I will say in their defense that sometimes the
shoemaker's kids go shoeless.

My business's website (<http://robotmodehq.com/>) is pretty terrible and
horribly out of date. I've had a redesign in the works for several months, but
since I'm swamped with client work already there hasn't been a ton of pressure
to finish it. I just point future clients at my past client sites instead.

Edit: Well now that I put it out there, I guess I should probably finish up
the redesign, haha.

------
petervandijck
Hey, I am regularly hired as a UX expert and my website is
<http://petervandijck.com>

~~~
nodoubt
Through simplicity I see you have avoided implementing necessary UI
improvements.

Though I think your website would be 3x more enjoyable if you at least just
indented the content a little bit.

~~~
petervandijck
3x more enjoyable? Really? Maybe 4x? By "necessary UI improvements" you mean
they are necessary because....?

~~~
nodoubt
Well if you chose to use color or non default elements then you would have to
make sure your customizations were also updated to still maintain usability.

That aside, I am curious to know if you disagree that putting padding on the
browser would make viewing your site more enjoyable?

~~~
petervandijck
Slightly more "enjoyable", yes. 3x no. As long as <http://www.useit.com> is
worse I'm ok ;)

Changing color isn't a "necessary UI improvement".

I was just calling out your language. Saying "3x" and "necessary" when that's
not what you mean.

------
meric
For what it's worth, you can "change the mood" of the website.
<http://brassflowers.com/?themedemo=sunrise>

~~~
petervandijck
Oh my god that's even worse!

------
nodoubt
Found this link from a talk on Skyara

[http://www.skyara.com/s/run-your-project-or-idea-by-a-
uxui-e...](http://www.skyara.com/s/run-your-project-or-idea-by-a-uxui-expert-
san-francisco)

Couldn't help myself once I seen the stripy colored in background making the
text unbearable to read.

------
peng
In case someone is actually looking for a UI guy, here's some shameless self-
promotion: <http://nylira.com>

